# IBS?



## roxyj0206 (Sep 9, 2007)

HI I'm new too all of this but uh I started reading up on IBS because of always being constapated, having gas and bloating, nd stomache cramps alot, but i noticed it gets worst on my period well I made a appointment to get checked for IBS but I also started having other things going on I was wondering are there any other symptoms with IBS cause I've also have started to get dizzy and ive been getting numbness feelings in different parts of my body mostly my legs and feet but could anybody let me know on other symptoms of IBS


----------



## crepe (Sep 2, 2007)

i haven't had numbness or dizziness related to ibs. years ago i would get dizziness related to anxiety. good thing you are going to see someone about it. sometimes i bring notes with me to the doctor's office, because they can tend to railroad you and then you leave without telling them some of the symptoms.


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

I no longer have periods but I do remember having a lot of major IBS symptoms around the period time and before. A lot of pressure. then about the time the period started it was like everything in my body decided to leave my body at once!


----------

